# How to watch DVDs on laptop?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

OK, so I put the disk in, now what?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> OK, so I put the disk in, now what?


If it doesn't make a media player appear, look for one or the image of a disk to appear on the desktop.

Did you hear the fan and motor of the player when you inserted it?

If you can't run it try popping it out then back in in 10 seconds.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dvd+player+software+free


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you even have a DVD player in your laptop? or just a CD player? It will say where the cd/dvd goes in.


----------

